# 38050 starter problems



## dschaffer (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello everybody. I picked up a 7/24 today and am hoping to learn what to do about both the recoil and electric starter. When I tested the machine before purchase, the pull start worked but the electric did not. When I got it home, the pull start broke. It just pulls and does not engage. I tried the electric start and it spun but didn't grab. I noticed it seemed loose so I held it firmly in place and it grabbed, cranked and started. One screw was missing from the starter bracket but that isn't the problem. The starter wobbles on the bracket. The bracket is completely secured to the motor but the starter still wobbles. What do I need to do? Also, where can I find a good deal on a pull starter. I appreciate any help you all have to offer.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i have used pull starters with new stens true blue rope lubed and tested. 20 for regular t handle 25 for mitten grip


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

there are also screws holding the bracket to the electric motor remove the starter and tighten them
pull wise they get corrosion build up in them and come apart easy, clean lube. reassemble


----------



## AnOldGearhead (Nov 18, 2017)

For the electric starter, having a look at the parts diagram should give you an idea of how things go together and where to look on your machine.

Here is one version (1978): Toro 38050 (724) - Toro 724 Snowthrower (SN: 8000001 - 8999999) (1978) STARTER MOTOR KIT-MODEL 23-4410 (FOR SNOWTHROWER MODELS NO. 38050) Diagram and Parts List | PartsTree.com

I don't have any affiliation with them - they simply came up first on a google search.

They have other years listed too:
Model Search Results for Toro 724 Snowthrower | PartsTree.com


----------



## dschaffer (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I will be away from the blower for the next week but am looking forward to checking out the screws on the starter bracket and ordering a new recoil. I'll let y'all know how it turns out. Also, I didn't get an email notification that anybody replied to the post. Do I need to do something more then reply? Thanks


----------



## dschaffer (Nov 20, 2017)

87 powershift said:


> there are also screws holding the bracket to the electric motor remove the starter and tighten them
> pull wise they get corrosion build up in them and come apart easy, clean lube. reassemble


Have you seen one like this before? No screws. The bracket is loose from the motor. unless I can find someone to spot weld it in the perfect place, there is no other way to tighten it. Do you know where I could find one with screws? Thanks


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I don’t see the screw you’re talking about but ck a good hardware store. As to the bracket, get two proper size worm style hose clams to hold the motor tight to the bracket


----------

